# Vape King Northcliff - Back to normal open times!



## SlinX (1/12/14)

Hey all 

I am back in town and so the Northcliff branch is open once again at the normal times! 

Monday - Friday : 09:00 - 16:00 
Saturday : 10:00 - 13:00

Remember we are happy to try and accommodate after hours needs, so if our times don't make you happy give me a call and I will do what I can! 

Cell: 071 348 1057
E-mail: northcliff@vapeking.co.za 

Christmas is here as well, so who knows, maybe you could win something just by coming round!


----------

